# Tablesaw Tennoning and fielding jig



## cutting42 (18 Nov 2008)

Hi All

With full credit to Tony for the design and inspiration in an older post I have recreated his design to help me with some panel work and cutting tenons on my Table Saw (guard removed for photographic purposes). As with Tony's design I have used mainly MDF But I used Beech for the runners and adjuster blocks. My own addition is a cut down steel rule carefully set in the MDF to suit my TS mitre track to allow a semblence of accuracy.

Hope you like it.


----------



## kenf (19 Nov 2008)

The jig looks simple and easily made, but surely the vertical stiffening post/vertical stop will foul the blade as you pass the workpiece through it!

Or have I completely misunderstood the intention?


----------



## cutting42 (19 Nov 2008)

Hi Kenf

The stop is partially sacrificial. I placed it high enought it to miss most tenon cuts but for fielding panels I expect it to get a bit chewed up. The lowest screw will be removed once the glue is fully cured so it does not foul the blade at its highest setting.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Steve Maskery (20 Nov 2008)

Now if only you hadn't been in so much of a rush! 

I'm currently filming my Ultimate Tablesaw Tenon Jig, an earlier version of which appeared in British Woodworking a few issues ago. Does this mean it is now the Ultimate Ultimate? Post-Ultimate? I'm not sure. 

The tablesaw is a very good way to cut tenons, but you have the issue of guarding, as well as precision and consistency, not just accuracy.

I'll post some pics when I've finished.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## cutting42 (20 Nov 2008)

Hi Steve

Yeah, I had one of those "Doh!!!" moments when I realised about the screw. At least I did not find out the hard way! 

I look forwad to seeing your pictures and how you tackle guarding etc. I was thinking about this last night and was considering a detatchable hood for the rear of the jig. The front I don't consider such an issue as your hands will never be there but to the rear of the jig as you pass the jig past the blade will expose the blade. It should be a very simple box.


----------



## mailee (20 Nov 2008)

Well, I got chastised for showing my tennoning jig on here  Nice jig by the way.


----------



## Niki (21 Nov 2008)

Very nice jig Gareth

As for the blade guard.....

When I posted my tenon jig, I wasn't "chastised" like Mailee.......and I also don't use a crown guard in this case...

I know that the SHE safety regulations are stating very clearly that "crown guard must be used for any operation" but....as somebody told me (wrote) long time ago "The SHE can give you the feeling that - getting-up from the bed at the morning is also very dangerous"......

Oh, and if HSE will be so kind to buy for me the "correct machine for the correct job", I'll be very happy to receive it...here is the list of what I need and please deliver to the following address.... :lol: 

I think that if you'll make some two handles and use your two hands to push/pull the jig and just wait for less than 10 seconds till the blade stops (we all have 10 seconds blade brake - don't we  ), you don't really need a guard and at least to me, it looks safe enough...

Regards
niki


----------



## cutting42 (21 Nov 2008)

Thanks for the kind comments.

Regarding the HSE etc. and comments from some of the professional woodworking members I find myself in a slight quandary. Part of me resents the nanny state "thou must obey my command" and "we know what is best for you" elements to the HSE directives as it is my workshop and my working practice.

Now! That said I have a HUGE amount of respect for the likes of Scrit and other vastly experienced woodworkers who are in possession of the knowledge and working practices to help us work more safely. If I was in their shoes/boots, I would also be very keen to share this knowledge and encourage safe working as if I knew someone was working unsafely (in my opinion) I would want to inform them of that so that they did not hurt themselves unknowingly. It would be tough to live with an injury to another thinking I could have helped prevent it!

If however they choose not to heed or even agree with the advice, then so be it, my piece would have been said and from there on Caveat Emptor or something like that. 

My name is Gareth, and I am a stacked Dado head user, there now I have said it!


----------

